# Respiratory infection



## Echelon (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi, yesterday evening I had notice that my budgie is all puffed up and breathing rapidly. I was on my holiday and my parents were feeding and changing their cage and water. The day before yesterday(day I came back)she seem fine, so the first thing in the morning today, I brought her to avian vet (had to take three buses and it took me 2 and a half hour). I found out she has respiratory infection and she got injection and antibiotic. The vet also told me not to let her fly around and that is a problem that now I see. The cage is quite big and now that she feels better she started to move around more, which resulted her breathing through her mouth. Should I go and get carrier cage for her? So she can't move around that much. And please share your budgie's respiratory infection recovery. I would really like to hear about your experience.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I commend you for making the long trip to get your budgie the necessary medical treatment from an Avian Vet. 
This shows you are a truly committed and loving owner! :hug:

It would be best to put your little girl in a smaller cage where she has less room to fly during her recovery period.
Keeping her quiet will help her recovery.

Do you know what specific antibiotic you were prescribed for her?
Is it given by syringe orally twice a day?

You can put your budgie's cage in the bathroom when you run hot water through the shower so the cage is in the hot steamy air -- that will help open the airways.

Another option is to tent the cage with a sheet and place a warm mist humidifier, crockpot or even a pot or kettle of boiling water under the sheet where your budgie is unable to touch it and allow the steam to accumulate that way. If you have pure eucalyptus oil, you can put one tiny drop into the water as that will also help to clear the airways so the budgie is better able to breathe.

When an infection is caught early and treated properly you should notice a marked improvement in the condition within a couple of weeks time.

Best wishes to you and your little girl.*


----------



## Birdigirl (Jul 19, 2016)

Deborah has given you great advice. hope your baby gets better soon...sounds like she is already improving which is great just keep her movement restricted for now until she is fully well.


----------



## Echelon (Jan 1, 2015)

She got Baytril Injection there and gave me Baytil Oral and Metacam Cat. I'm supposed to give them both once a day by syringe. One is for injection and the other one is to help her open airways(they start tomorrow). 

I noticed she breaths trough her mouth sometimes (I think her airways started to closed a bit), so thank you very much I will try this today. And if this continues I will bring her back there.

And yes I'm very worried, I love her way too much to lose her. I just wish I had noticed it a bit faster, but she was hiding it very good and just yesterday she started to show the sickness


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*
I understand the Baytril but may I ask if you know why the vet also recommended Metacam?
Metacam is generally used as a pain medication so I'm just curious why it's needed for a respiratory infection.

Sending lots of healing energy and prayers for your little girl.
Please keep us updated on her condition. :hug:*


----------



## Echelon (Jan 1, 2015)

She had told me that it will help her to open her airways as it reduce swelling. What do you think of it?

And no worries, I will keep yous updated 

She had also told me that I don't have to give it to her if I am not able after I give her the antibiotic as antibiotic is the most important. 

Of course I am going to give her both as she is very recommended vet.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*OK, I understand now. 
Metacam has anti-inflammatory properties that would help reduce any swelling. 
Thanks for the clarification - much appreciated. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad that your budgie was able to get some medicine and I hope that soon she is fully back to her 100% :thumbsup:

Be sure to keep us posted on her condition and I'm wishing her a full and speedy recovery :fingerx:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm sending healing and comforting prayers for your budgie to recover as soon as possible.i hope all goes well and we're here for you if you need us.Blessings always


----------



## Kittieful (Mar 10, 2016)

I am so happy that you took the trek to a vet! That's a very responsible move on your part  I hope your birdie starts to feel better soon and takes their medicine well


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Great that you acted quickly and took your bird to the vet when you noticed a problem. :thumbsup:That's always the best thing to do as birds hide illness so well if you don't act fast it could mean the difference of a successful recovery or not. I have a bird that has been on Metacam for its anti inflammatory properties for 2 years and will remain on it, thankfully he is easy to medicate and there are no side effects for him. Hope your bird recovers quickly.


----------



## Echelon (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm really sad to inform you that Lilly had passed away this morning :sad: 
She was doing much better (her feather were back to normal, she didn't use her beak to breath that much and she ate quite a bit). Unfortunately she lost her balance this morning and had trouble breathing. My first instinct was to bring her to vet straight away but she had passed away not even few minutes after she had fallen. The only thing that worries me now is her friend Maxina. She was never that close to me(not as Lilly) and she is very attached to Lilly. Because summer is ending and I won't be that much time home anymore, I'm thinking I should get her a friend as she is not used to being alone.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very sorry for your loss of Lilly. :hug:

It is going to take some time for Maxina to adjust to being alone an I'm sure she's going to go through a mourning period.
Try to spend as much time with her as possible to help her through it.

In a few weeks you should be able to determine whether or not she will need a friend. If you decide to get another budgie, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing your new bird in a different cage in a different room as far away as possible from the room where your current bird(s) are housed for a period of 30-45 days.
Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

I'd make sure to carefully clean and disinfect the cage and anything Lilly had contact as well.

I'll close this thread now and if you'd like to make a tribute or memorial thread for Lilly you may do so in the "In Memory" section of the forum. :hug:*


----------

